# Need suggestions for first pen



## EdMclean (Jul 24, 2014)

A little about me first... I use to be a computer programmer and quit writing anything by hand so my handwriting has became pretty atrocious. I am now a car salesman at a Honda dealership and I want to invest in a pen that will have me slow down and improve my penmanship as well as be a nice pen to hand a customer to sign various forms. 

I want it to impress but not be so expensive that I will be real angry if somehow it goes missing. I am terrible about leaving pens laying around but I am hoping a nice pen is like a nice pair of sunglasses. I lost every pair of cheap sunglasses I ever owned but when I started buying nicer ones I have managed to not lose any. 

Will a fountain pen be difficult for customers to use? If so, what other suggestions do you have?

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Seele (Jan 9, 2010)

Ed,

Good to know you are looking into fountain pens!

If it's for your own use, then anything goes; but if you are to let customers use it, things can be a little tricky, as lots of people nowadays have never used fountain pens at all. Generally speaking they hold the pens too upright, and push down on the paper too hard, both of these things are results stemming from ballpoint pens and are not very compatible with fountain pens. Hand them one with visible nib they tend to write upside down too...

If you are to give that a try, do not go for a pen that looks too "fountain-pen-ish"; something like a hooded nib pen with a steel nib would be better, and one that would not be too much of a financial drain if destroyed. I hate to sound like a stuck record, but the Hero-Doctor 616 in single-unit blister packs sounds like an idea; the finned collector feed would also prevent ink drops too. My example, at least, is capable of writing first go even after lying idle for weeks; YMMV, as always, but I do feel it's a starting point, for what it's worth.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Use the search engine at the top of this forum and type in something like your header-



> *Need suggestions for first pen*


Or a similar term to pull up a number of threads on this subject.

Pelikan, Lamy, Cross, Parker, are all nice brands to get started with.

Just depends if you want a real fountain, roller ball, or ball point type of pen.


----------



## teeritz (May 27, 2006)

EdMclean said:


> A little about me first... I use to be a computer programmer and quit writing anything by hand so my handwriting has became pretty atrocious. I am now a car salesman at a Honda dealership and I want to invest in a pen that will have me slow down and improve my penmanship as well as be a nice pen to hand a customer to sign various forms.
> 
> I want it to impress but not be so expensive that I will be real angry if somehow it goes missing. I am terrible about leaving pens laying around but I am hoping a nice pen is like a nice pair of sunglasses. I lost every pair of cheap sunglasses I ever owned but when I started buying nicer ones I have managed to not lose any.
> 
> ...


Hey Ed, don't hand a pen to a customer. Especially a fountain pen because the nib can get ruined in inexperienced hands, as Seele said.
I sold watches at a boutique for eleven years and, whenever I'd hand a customer my own (vintage Aurora or Parker Sonnet ballpoint) pen, they would sign the credit card slip and then casually toss MY pen back onto the counter-top. Even when I would have my hand out waiting to take the pen back. 
I would carry a nice-ish pen as a spare for customers to use. A base model Parker would do the trick.

Inexpensive ballpoint? Fisher Cap-O-Matic or AG7, Parker or Lamy Logo. A little pricier and you arrive at something like the Parker Sonnet or Waterman Expert. 
Fountain pens? Believe it or not, but Noodler's make a nice ink pen for about $25 (AUD. I think they're about ten bucks less in the States). Nibs are thin and have some nice flex in them. If you're starting out with fountain pens, then maybe consider the Lamy Safari. Good pen to practice with. Otherwise, as others have suggested, Pelikan (a personal favourite), Parker or Cross make nice pens.

As for making sure you don't lose your pen, wear a shirt with a breast pocket. Not as many of them around as there used to be, but I don't wear any other kind of shirt. I got into the habit of putting my pen in my shirt pocket and nowadays, I'm always aware of where my pens are. 
Good luck, practice, write slowly, and you'll be writing nicely in no time.


----------



## saxoo (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep, I have to agree with other members, do not share a fountain pen with anybody,even not for signing. I would suggest a ballpoint pen from the manufacturesrs other members mentioned already. I personally have a few Cross ballpoint pens for everyday use, they look great and are not really expensive, a customer would notice it for sure that it is a quality piece when you hand it over.
If you're looking for a more "exotic" design, take a look at caran d'ache, they have a few interesting pieces that are really affordable.


----------



## Therightadvisor (Mar 2, 2012)

saxoo said:


> Yep, I have to agree with other members, do not share a fountain pen with anybody,even not for signing. I would suggest a ballpoint pen from the manufacturesrs other members mentioned already. I personally have a few Cross ballpoint pens for everyday use, they look great and are not really expensive, a customer would notice it for sure that it is a quality piece when you hand it over.
> If you're looking for a more "exotic" design, take a look at caran d'ache, they have a few interesting pieces that are really affordable.


I never lend out a pen to a customer unless I'm comfortable with them leaving with it. Ultimately....that WILL happen.

I used to lend out my Montblanc pens to clients when they would sign documents. I thought it was a personal touch....I don't do that anymore after almost learning the hard way on two occasions.

The first time a client almost left with a Montblanc Sterling Silver Solitaire. I literally ran after her to get it back. She had no idea of its value and I was sidetracked with other things to request it back in my office.

The second time a client actually asked to keep one of my Montblanc 161 Le Grand Ballpoints. His reasoning was that "I pay enough in fees, I should get to keep it." While it's not relevant, I should note that I never made a dime off this particular person, and in fact, was helping him out of the kindness of my heart.

Between the case of accident, and the case of purpose, I now keep a cup of disposable pens on one side of my desk and my personal pens stay in a drawer, in their stand, or in my jacket pocket.

Point being: I don't trust even my ballpoints to other people, things do and will happen.


----------



## EdMclean (Jul 24, 2014)

Thank you for the advice. After the responses and some additional thought I will counting to hand affordable pens to customers because no matter how nice of a touch it is I would be upset if something happened to a nice pen.


----------



## drgoretex (Jul 14, 2014)

There are many, many good, low-priced FPs out there, but I would wholeheartedly endorse what the others have said here about not lending your pen to others (especially customers). I work in hospital, and keep two pens in my shirt pocket at all times. One is my fountain pen of the day, and the other an inexpensive ballpoint that I don't mind lending to patients, their families and other staff when asked.

Ken


----------



## mangledsquash (Aug 4, 2012)

I recently decided I wanted a "nice" pen, something unique, but not breaking the bank. I'm not the best at writing and a lefty to boot, so a fountain pen was out of the question in my mind. I found some nice, and reasonably priced pens at Karas Kustoms. The refills they sell on the site are a dream to use as well.
That's my 2 cents.


----------



## MusicPDX (Feb 27, 2013)

I bought a pen from Tactile Turn, which got its start on Kickstarter. It's a great pen made by a one-person operation. I'm really happy with mine. Cheers

Tactile Turn Mover & Shaker - Aluminum Versions


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Interesting pen. Thanks for sharing the link!

Dan


----------



## dr_tyler (Oct 30, 2014)

My fav pen is the Parker Jotter. Its ballpoint, which I find is the only type of pen I can use with my atrocious/lazy penmanship so that might help you too. They run for about $8 a pop so hand them to your clients at ease. Very classy and classic design. Refills are great quality: smooth and dark lines. They come in diff colored bodies but all have a black refill when you initially buy them.


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

For customer use, I'd suggest a Waterman or Montblanc (if you're feeling rich enough) ballpoint or rollerball. I don't lend out fountain pens.

Amazon.com : Waterman Charleston Black GT Ballpoint Pen


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

I very got a couple of suggestions, neither of which are fountains though.

They would probably be a bad idea for all the paperwork due to time.for them to dry.

One is the Pen Type A. A solid stainless steel pen that comes in a steel sleave, but you can also get pocket friendly 3D printed sleeves as well in black, white or silver.

This thing is superbly made and writes like a.dream. Its got huge press everywhere and was a massive success on kick starter:

http://shop.cwandt.com/products/pen-type-a

SECOND OPTION

The pocket edc MOVE PEN.

This is a mini bolt action pen, available in aluminum (silver or black pvd), or stupidly sexy polished Titanium which is the one I went for.

Firstly it's tiny so you can keep.it in your jonny pocket, or suit pocket.

It's fun to fiddle with due to the spring activated bolt action.

Writes great even for long bits of paperwork, and is quite weighty for its size as well. This is on me 24/7 is now pretty much the only thing I write with.

Check it out at. http://www.oliversha.com/shop/the-move-pen


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh and also as a car guy, porsche design do some lovely options... The shake.pen being another favourite of mine.

You just give it a shake/flick of the wrist to move the nib in and out.

I've got the rubber and it's a great little solidly made pen.

I've also realised I REALLY need to stop buying damn pens!!


----------



## deni28 (Jan 18, 2015)

1.Never, but never lend your FP!
2.Start with a broad nib pen if you are going to spare more money. It has a nicer feeling for a rookie. 
3.Always maintain the pen, never allow the ink to dry out. If you plan not to use it rinse it out first.
4.Enjoy the strokes when writing.

I have an array of FP, ranging from affordable Kaweco and Parkers to Caran d'Arche, Mont Blanc and Montegrappa.
My fav is Caran d'Arche Ecridor XS retro. It is small, yet extends with cap and is a medium price range in FP world. Just right. I use medium nib.
For documents and such revisions I use a Parker with wide nib and red ink. It is an affordable FP and as it is in everyday used.
For clients I always have an Parker Jotter in steel. It is a very stylish and afordable ballpoint. You can not go wrong with it as an BP addition to FP.


----------



## mrsgarkenzie (Oct 2, 2013)

This is a good mustachian pen: zebra pens! Found at your local office supply store, they work great and it's $3 for two.


----------



## Scott in Arizona (Feb 11, 2010)

Just a couple of thoughts. I think most people see car buying as an exciting or a stressful experience. There is also a fair amount of paperwork to sign. I would suggest that in that environment giving customers a fountain pen to deal with would not be welcome. Any assistant who picks up a fountain pen off my desk to write something down hesitates. More power to you in your own use of a fountain pen but I would offer a ball point or similar pen. Lamy is always a good value. If you want to put on a little show, how about an Aurora Ipsilon in yellow. Hard to miss (and lose) and looks-wise I'd say it punches above its weight.


----------



## nocrapman (Jan 19, 2015)

Highly recommend Pilot Vanishing point.
Neat disappearing 18ct gold nib. Clickable like a ball point but writes like dream.
Buy quick drying inks or bullet proof inks depending on the paperwork you are doing.

Of course don't lend it to anyone unless they use a fountain pen themselves.

good luck.


----------



## rolex77 (Sep 27, 2014)

Go to montblanc. Choose the classic one . Sign pen will not be as expensive as fountain pen


----------



## adg31 (Dec 28, 2010)

I agree with all the advice so far in terms of not letting anyone else use your fountain pen; why not look at a matched fountain pen and ball point pen which always look classy together.
In terms of which pen; try a few to get an idea of how they feel in your hand, for example the big thick Montblanc 149 looks great but isn't too comfortable in the hand and the piston only filling can be a pain.
Also have a look at modern vintage models on eBay - I'm a great fan of the 1980 /1990's reissue Parker Duofolds before they moved production to France. They look great and are more likely to rise in value over time than many others
All this said, I use the Montblanc Boheme for my everyday pen - I never expected it but it just fits my hand perfectly leaving me with a great collection of unused fountain pens at home...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegas863 (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't have any recommendations, but definitely some great looking suggestions!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

CSG said:


> For customer use, I'd suggest a Waterman or Montblanc (if you're feeling rich enough) ballpoint or rollerball. I don't lend out fountain pens.
> 
> Amazon.com : Waterman Charleston Black GT Ballpoint Pen


Most people are idiots and often don't even notice they're holding a fountain pen and try to write upside down with the nib under the feed... Or at a completely wrong angle risking bending the tines.


----------



## promark420 (Sep 16, 2014)

Silly of me to recommend using two? Something for you and a Pilot Varsity for customers. It's an FP experience with little regrets should it get lost or a customer steals or misuses it. 

Everyone else has made great pen recommendations. I found my Kaweco to be a particularly good writer--smoother than any of my Lamy nibs. Don't discount the Noodler's, either.


----------



## vinvin (Jan 15, 2015)

If it is something you plan on handing to your customer to use I would suggest a cheap papermate ballpoint. You don't want to spend on something that might end up taken away from you accidentally or purposely. I'm a financial advisor so my tool is my pen. I carry a Montblanc Starwalker Extreme rollerball, a cross century classic Fountain, and a Cross Century Classic ballpoint. I also carry one more pen, a cheap papermate ballpoint that I pass to clients to sign with. 

If you still want something aesthetically nicer but not too taxing on the wallet, I would suggest the Cross Century Classic or any classic looking Cross. The Century Classics that I have were about $55 Canadian each and the Bailey was $30 Canadian. Another choice would be the Cross Aventura. These are all fairly nice looking but probably not something that will upset you too much if someone accidentally walks away with it.


----------



## Av Simulator (Jan 12, 2016)

Since you say that you are working as a car dealer, I expect that your customers
might be signing contracts. Whatever you choose, be sure that the ink will not smear
when wet. In particular, many fountain pen inks will smear. A ring from a water glass
might ruin a sale!


----------



## thomasrhee (Nov 9, 2015)

If it was me, I'd never let anyone write with my fountain pens. If need be, I'll hand them one of my rollerballs.

For a fountain pen that's somewhat "reasonably" priced, I love the Waterman Carene, especially in Blue Obsession or Essential Silver. It comes in either a fine or medium nib. Try both out and see which you prefer. I personally like fine nibs myself.


----------



## matthiashk (Nov 15, 2015)

If you just want to practice your handwriting I would recommend a Lamy Safari, it will come with one ink cartridge you can use right away. They also come in a wide variety of colors. You will have to buy a converter if you want to use bottled ink or you can just buy cartridges.


----------



## mooncameras (May 20, 2011)

I purchased a Pilot Varsity. It is very light, easy to hold and has a nice feel for being a steel nib not scratchy. Also very inexpensive at $ 3.00.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MacA (Nov 23, 2009)

Pelican 2xx series for me. Piston filler; respected brand and most importantly, the size is reasonable to really carry around anywhere. While I appreciate my other pens, size does matter and if I want to jot something really quick or walk around with a pad the smaller 2xx wins out.


----------



## mgjackson68 (Sep 6, 2014)

Handing a potential "fountain pen newbie" a fountain pen to sign documents seems like a disaster waiting to happen. Adding complication to an already (for some people) complicated and stressful process.

You want them to sign with no drama and get them on their way.

I would think your employer would have decent promotional pens imprinted with the dealer name etc. *That* is the pen that you hand to your customer to sign the documents, and tell them to keep it.


----------



## DaveOl (Apr 10, 2013)

I use fountain pens, but some of the "rolling writers" or fluid ink or something like that write really well for a lot less money.


----------



## GUTuna (Dec 27, 2014)

It's my first time posting in this forum. I've been lurking here and gazing at all your beautiful pens. I have a couple nice pens that I inherited that may show up here in the future. But for today, my first purchase since I started coming here. A Montegrappa Espressione Duetto in brown resin with a 18k gold white gold fine nib.


----------



## jar (Dec 24, 2013)

Do love those old style Espressiones. Montegrappa called that brown Tobacco and it is fantastic. I have one of the Duettos in the red as well as a blue brown regular old style Espressione.


----------



## rockroyalty (Apr 9, 2013)

EdMclean said:


> A little about me first... I use to be a computer programmer and quit writing anything by hand so my handwriting has became pretty atrocious. I am now a car salesman at a Honda dealership and I want to invest in a pen that will have me slow down and improve my penmanship as well as be a nice pen to hand a customer to sign various forms.
> 
> I want it to impress but not be so expensive that I will be real angry if somehow it goes missing. I am terrible about leaving pens laying around but I am hoping a nice pen is like a nice pair of sunglasses. I lost every pair of cheap sunglasses I ever owned but when I started buying nicer ones I have managed to not lose any.
> 
> ...


Maybe my sugestion will be a little different to what everyone said, I'd suggest getting something fancy or very eye catching, you can get some nice pens from Montegrappa or Delta for less than $1000, if you want to avoid people casually taking your pen or casually throwing it on the table, just tell them that you came to work that day with your favorite pen which you've worked really hard for, that should hopefully deter anyone from mistreating your pen as you shift the focus to the pen itself, so when it becomes the object of conversation, people will hopefully pay extra attention to it and return it nicely.


----------



## DeCrow (Sep 7, 2016)

I wouldn't let my customers use a fountain pen
(1) a fountain pen is a personalal and shouldn't be used by someone else. I never loan anyone else any of my fountain pens. Ever.
(2) a lot of people just don't like writing with fountain pens, and some don't like the idea of a fountain pen (having had to use them at school)

So I'd go for a ballpoint pen, and a not too expensive one.


----------



## DeCrow (Sep 7, 2016)

I wouldn't let my customers use a fountain pen
(1) a fountain pen is a personalal and shouldn't be used by someone else. I never loan anyone else any of my fountain pens. Ever. A customer with a heavy hand could ruin your fountain pen
(2) a lot of people just don't like writing with fountain pens, and some don't like the idea of a fountain pen (having had to use them at school)

So I'd go for a ballpoint pen, and a not too expensive one.


----------

